# Verbindungsabbrüche 1&1



## mathias1987 (17. Oktober 2012)

*Verbindungsabbrüche 1&1*

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Hallo PCGH- Community.[/FONT]

 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Am 18. September 2012 hatten wir eine Umstellung von DSL 2000 auf DSL 6000 bei 1&1.[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Vor der Umstellung auf DSL 6000 lief nur das Internet über 1&1 und das Telefon über die Telekom, diese waren durch einen Splitter getrennt und liefen über eine FritzBox! Fon WLan.[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Die Länge des Kabels von TAE-Dose bis zum Splitter (Anschluss Amt) betrug ca. 6 m, das Kabel von Splitter (Anschluss DSL) bis zur FritzBox (Anschluss DSL) betrug 4m,
und das Kabel von Splitter (Anschluss “F“) bis FritzBox (Anschluss ISDN/Analog), betrug eben so 4m.[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Von FritzBox (Anschluss LAN) bis zu meinem Rechner wurde ein ca. 7m langes Kabel genutzt.[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Jetzt haben wir sowohl DSL als auch Telefon bei 1&1.[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Die Leitung von der TAE-Dose bis zum Router (FritzBox! 7330SL) ist mit einem 10 m langen Kabel (TAE F- Stecker auf der einen Seite, TAE F-Kupplung auf der Anderen) verbunden,
mit dem das Original Kabel (ca. 5m) der FritzBox an eben diese (Anschluss DSL) angeschlossen ist.[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Es sind also insgesamt ca. 15m von TAE-Dose bis zur FritzBox.[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Das Kabel von FritzBox (Anschluss LAN) bis zu meinem PC ist das originale Kabel, das lediglich 1,5m lang ist.[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Viel an der Kabellänge können wir leider nicht ändern, da die TAE-Dose nicht im gleichen Raum wie die FritzBox ist.[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Die ursprünglich von 1&1 gelieferte FritzBox war eine FritzBox! 7312, diese wurde schon durch ein stärkeres Modell FritzBox! 7330SL (Homeserver) von 1&1 ersetzt.[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Mein Problem ist, das ich in unregelmäßigen Zeiten kurze Verbindungsabbrüche habe.[/FONT]

 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Diese äußern sich, in dem das Netzwerksymbol in der Taskleiste mit einem roten Kreuz versehen ist (Nicht verbunden, Es konnte keine Verbindung hergestellt werden) und nach kurzem Suchen
(Netzwerksymbol mit blauem Kreis) die Verbindung wieder besteht.[/FONT]

 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Während der Phase, in dem das Netzwerksymbol das rote Kreuz zeigt, kann ich keine Internetseite aufbauen, oder werde aus Onlinespielen (WoW) gekickt, sprich werde vom Internet getrennt.[/FONT]

 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Ich finde, dass dieses Problem häufiger auftritt, wenn ich größere Dateien downloade, oder z.B. mein Antivirenprogramm (Kaspersky) oder Windows-Update selbstständig ihre Updates ziehen.[/FONT]

 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Wir haben sowohl eine feste IP Adresse angegeben, als auch eine feste Verbindungsgeschwindigkeit von 100MBit Vollduplex eingestellt.[/FONT]

 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Die FritzBox 7330SL hat auch die neuste Firmware.[/FONT]

 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Woran kann das liegen? Gibt es eventuell noch Einstellung die ich vornehmen kann oder was könnte ich sonst noch tun?

Danke im vorraus für die Tipps.

Mathias
[/FONT]


----------



## Netboy (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Verbindungsabbrüche 1&1*

Neuste firmware auf der Box ? Sorry hab ich überlesen


----------



## mathias1987 (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Verbindungsabbrüche 1&1*

Neuste Firmware ist drauf, habe mir extra das AddOn für den Firefox installiert, mit dem man benachrichtigt wird, wenn ein neues Firmware-Update da ist.

Aber auch wenn ich mich auf die FritzBox-Seite einlogge wird mir gesagt, das die Firmware auf dem neusten Stand ist.


----------



## derP4computer (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Verbindungsabbrüche 1&1*



> [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Die FritzBox 7330SL hat auch *die neuste Firmware*.[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Woran kann das liegen? Gibt es eventuell noch Einstellung die ich vornehmen kann oder was könnte ich sonst noch tun?
> 
> ...


Habe die gleichen Verbindungsabbrüche bei meinem 1&1 Anschluß.
Bei der 1&1 Servicestelle hat man mir zu einem Firmware Update geraten. 
Helfen tut mir da nur ein Neustart vom Router.


----------



## mathias1987 (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Verbindungsabbrüche 1&1*



derP4computer schrieb:


> Habe die gleichen Verbindungsabbrüche bei meinem 1&1 Anschluß.
> Bei der 1&1 Servicestelle hat man mir zu einem Firmware Update geraten.
> *Helfen tut mir da nur ein Neustart vom Router.*



Was aber meiner Meinung nicht Sinn der Sache ist, den Router jeden Tag neu zustarten.

Wenn ich mir überlege, dass ich mit der Technik vor der Umstellung über Stunden lang Web-Radio hören und YouTube-Videos anschauen konnte,
ohne dass jemals ein Verbindungsabbruch passiert ist und jetzt kann ich noch nicht mal nen 5 Minuten Video anschauen, oder auch nur ne Minute Webradio
hören ohne das ich das Problem habe.

Es ist...

Neuerdings legen die "netten" Mitarbeiter von 1&1 auf, ohne das man ansatzweise sein Problem schildern kann.

Grr...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Verbindungsabbrüche 1&1*

@mathias1987
Wenn ich deine leitungsdaten so sehe, schüttelt es mich. Du gehörst mit zu den tkom-geschädigten, welche via tkom geschalten sind und so nur 2 mbit bekommen obwohl das 4-fache gehen würde.
Mache bitte mal einen check bei Easybell und berichte, ob die bei dir was schalten können.

@mathias1987 und derP4computer
Wenn das netzwerksymbol mit einem roten kreuz versehen ist heißt das, das kein physische verbindung besteht. (z.b. netzwerkkabel steckt nicht drin) Da kann man unter windows viel einstellen, wobei das vermutlich alles nix bringt.
Soweit ich mich nun entsinnen kann, hat die 7330 2 lan-anschlüsse. (1x 1 gbit und 1x 100 mbit) Welchen davon benutzt ihr? Habt ihr es schonmal mit dem anderen versucht? (die gbit-anschlüsse des verbauten ar9 können manchmal probleme bereiten)


----------



## derP4computer (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Verbindungsabbrüche 1&1*

Ist zwar nicht mein Thema, aber es schadet wohl auch nicht.
Habe eine 16.000 Leitung und WLAN, und da ist abends (ganz plötzlich) eben kein Internet möglich, kein Telefon möglich, erst ein Neustart bringt Abhilfe.


----------



## mathias1987 (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Verbindungsabbrüche 1&1*

@TurricanVeteran
Zu Tipp1:  Bei Easybell bekomme ich keinen Anschluss

Zu Tipp2:  Ich habe bis jetzt nur den 1GBit Anschluss benutzt, hatte aber wie geschrieben mit der vorherigen
FritzBox (7312) die gleichen Probleme und der hatte nur einen 100MBit Anschluss.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Verbindungsabbrüche 1&1*



mathias1987 schrieb:


> @TurricanVeteran
> Zu Tipp1: Bei Easybell bekomme ich keinen Anschluss


Schade...Also mußt du dich weiterhin mit dem tkom-kastrat zufrieden geben. 



> Zu Tipp2: Ich habe bis jetzt nur den 1GBit Anschluss benutzt, hatte aber wie geschrieben mit der vorherigen
> FritzBox (7312) die gleichen Probleme und der hatte nur einen 100MBit Anschluss.


Hast du mal den 100 mbit-port probiert?
Was für einen treiber benutzt du für dein lan? Funzt bei dir auch der windows-standard? Wenn ja und du ihn nicht bereits benutzt, dann nimm mal den windows-standardtreiber.


derP4computer schrieb:


> Ist zwar nicht mein Thema, aber es schadet wohl auch nicht.
> Habe eine 16.000 Leitung und WLAN, und da ist abends (ganz plötzlich) eben kein Internet möglich, kein Telefon möglich, erst ein Neustart bringt Abhilfe.


Kannst du mal deine leitungsdaten (specktrum,dsl,übersicht,statistik) posten? Das klingt fast so, als wenn du massive probleme mit übersprechen innerhalb des kabels hättest.


----------



## mathias1987 (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Verbindungsabbrüche 1&1*

@TurricanVeteran
Ich habe ein original Intel Mainboard (im Geräte Manager steht: INTEL 82579V Gigabit Network Connection).

Der Rechner ist ca. 1 Monat alt und leider habe ich ihn nicht selbst aufgebaut und eingerichtet.

Ich nehme mal an, dass die Treiber direkt von Intel sind.

Wenn ich in den Gerätemanager gehe und die besagte "....Network Connection" deinstalliere, installiert er mir die original Windows Treiber nach einem Neustart?

Wenn dem so ist, werde ich das morgen nach der Arbeit tun.

Den 2. Anschluss habe ich umgesteckt und hab ihn genau 10 Minuten getestet, mit dem Ergebnis, dass das Problem weiterhin besteht.

Könnte es sein, dass meine Kabel von TAE-Dose zum Router (ca. 15m) zu lang sind? Habe mal gelesen, je länger sie sind, desto instabiler ist die Leitung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Verbindungsabbrüche 1&1*



mathias1987 schrieb:


> Wenn ich in den Gerätemanager gehe und die besagte "....Network Connection" deinstalliere, installiert er mir die original Windows Treiber nach einem Neustart?


Eigentlich ja. Du mußt windows aber bei der deinstallation sagen, das er den treiber komplett entfernen soll. Lade dir vorher bitte den aktuellen treiber für dein lan herunter für den fall, das windows keinen funktionierenden standard-treiber dafür hat. (auch wenn es eher unwahrscheinlich ist)



> Könnte es sein, dass meine Kabel von TAE-Dose zum Router (ca. 15m) zu lang sind? Habe mal gelesen, je länger sie sind, desto instabiler ist die Leitung.


Das würde gelten, wenn es denn wirklich an deiner inet-verbindung liegen würde. Die sollte, nach den geposteten daten, aber bombig sein und von daher sehe ich das problem bei der lan-verbindung von der box zum rechner.


----------



## mathias1987 (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Verbindungsabbrüche 1&1*

Hallo.

Ich habe gerade mal geschaut, wo ich die Intel-Treiber downloaden kann.

Nun hab ich das Problem, dass ich nicht weiss welchen ich nehmen soll.

Entweder

-> LAN-Treiber für Intel PRO Netzwerkadapter für Windows 7

oder

-> Netzwerkadaptertreiber für Windows 7 (Leider nur für die Version 52579 ohne V)


----------



## aloha84 (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Verbindungsabbrüche 1&1*

Macht mal ganz ruhig, du musst ja nicht gleich deine vermutlich richtig installierte NW-Karte rauswerfen.
Du müsstest erstmal rausbekommen welche physische verbindung wirklich abschmiert.
Also ist die Verbindung vom PC zum Router betroffen oder vom Router zur TAE-Dose(+Splitter).
Das bekommst du am besten mit dem Ausschlussverfahren raus.
Mache doch mal einen dauerhaften Ping zu deinem Router.....dafür bei win 7 unten bei der suche "cmd" (kommandozeile) eingeben.
Da gibst du du jetzt folgendes ein: 
ping "router ip" -t        (für "router ip" logischerweise die adresse deines routers eingeben z.B.: 192.168.2.1, und ohne "") (das -t sorgt dafür das dein rechner dauerhaft pingt)
Sobald du mitbekommst das dein Internet weg ist schaust du dir die Kommandozeile an. Wenn dort verbindungsabrüche zu sehen sind, liegt der fehler vermutlich zwischen PC und router.
Sollte aber das Internet weg sein, aber der Ping weiterhin erfolgreich ankommen, liegt das Problem hinter deinem Router.

Grüße


----------



## Decrypter (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Verbindungsabbrüche 1&1*

Wenn die Verbindung Router-TAE Dose abbricht, bricht logischerweise auch der Sync weg. Das würde man in den Logs der Fritte sehen. Davon ist im geposteten Screen auf der ersten Seite aber nichts zu sehen, sondern nur der ganz normale 24 Stunden Disconnect. Ergo muß der Fehler eher zwischen Rechner und Fritte zu suchen sein.

@TO
Der Wechsel des Telefonanschlusses war keine gute Idee. Du hast genauso noch DSL 2000 wie vorher auch. Du hast jetzt nur einen der Bitstreamanschlüsse der Telekom bekommen, da kein Wettbewerber im HVT eigene Technik stehen hat. Das sind reine Datenanschlüsse auf Basis von T-DSL der Telekom. Somit greifen auch weiterhin die Dämpfungsgrenzen der Telekom. Ich hätte da eher mein DSL von 1+1 zur Telekom. Damit hättest du wenigstens die Möglichkeit gehabt, einen Anschluss nach Annex J bekommen zu können, sofern diese verfügbar sind. Annex J hätte dir je mit Sicherheit mehr Down und Upstream gebracht. Dieser Weg ist dir mit 1+1 jetzt aber für die nächsten 2 Jahre verbaut.


----------



## stevie4one (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Verbindungsabbrüche 1&1*

Auch wenn ich kein Netzwerkspezi bin, zumindest mal ein Hinweis von mir. Auch ich habe einen DSL-Anschluss von 1&1 und habe gewechselt von 6.000 (DSL bei 1&1 und Telefon bei Telekom) zu 16.000 (DSL und VOIP bei 1&1). Ab diesem Zeitpunkt hatten wir immer wieder mal Probleme (kein Netz/kein Telefon) mit dem Anschluss. Diverse Techniker waren vor Ort, mal wurde die FritzBox getauscht, mal Kabel, Firmware-Updates, etc. Danach ging es immer wieder und halt wieder nicht. Ende vom Lied: Die Telekom hat auch den Hausanschluss (in der Wohnung) gecheckt und stellte fest, dass unsere Telefondose veraltet und für eine Schaltung wie bei uns nicht geeignet ist. Die Dose wurde getauscht und seit dem hatten wir keine Probleme mehr!

Ein weiterer Hinweis: Bei Voip wird die Verkabelung zwischen Dose und Router geändert (KEIN SPILTTER MEHR). 1&1 empfiehlt ausdrücklich auch die Kabel der neuen Box zu nutzen.


----------



## mathias1987 (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Verbindungsabbrüche 1&1*

Hallo

Ich hab mal den "Pingtest" wie von aloha84 beschrieben gemacht und kann nun sagen, dass das Problem zwischen FritzBox und Rechner liegt.

Einen Screen habe ich mal angehängt, ganz oben in der 2ten Zeile steht: *Allgemeiner Fehler*. Da ging die Internetverbindung aus.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Verbindungsabbrüche 1&1*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Macht mal ganz ruhig, du musst ja nicht gleich deine vermutlich richtig installierte NW-Karte rauswerfen.
> Du müsstest erstmal rausbekommen welche physische verbindung wirklich abschmiert.
> Also ist die Verbindung vom PC zum Router betroffen oder vom Router zur TAE-Dose(+Splitter).
> Das bekommst du am besten mit dem Ausschlussverfahren raus...


 Weiter konnte ich irgendwie nicht lesen. Ließ dir bitte den ganzen thread durch.


Decrypter schrieb:


> Damit hättest du wenigstens die Möglichkeit  gehabt, einen Anschluss nach Annex J bekommen zu können, sofern diese  verfügbar sind. Annex J hätte dir je mit Sicherheit mehr Down und  Upstream gebracht. Dieser Weg ist dir mit 1+1 jetzt aber für die  nächsten 2 Jahre verbaut.


Das ist nur die halbe wahrheit. Annex j sorgt lediglich für mehr upstream (bis zu 2 mbit statt einem) aber nicht für mehr down. Dazu müßte er dann schon auf einen outdoor geschalten werden, der eben näher an seinem anschluß dran ist. (und selbst dann ist man vor der anschluß-kastrierung der tkom nicht sicher)
Der beste weg zu mehr bandbreite ist die technik-basis zu wechseln. (also weg von tkom-technik hin zu qsc, telefonica oder regionalem anbieter)


stevie4one schrieb:


> ...Ende vom Lied: Die Telekom hat auch den  Hausanschluss (in der Wohnung) gecheckt und stellte fest, dass unsere  Telefondose veraltet und für eine Schaltung wie bei uns nicht geeignet  ist. Die Dose wurde getauscht und seit dem hatten wir keine Probleme  mehr!


Keine ahnung, was der techniker bei euch gemacht hat, aber es ist eher unwahrscheinlich das es was mit der konstrucktion der dose zu tun hat.
Ich schätze mal, er hat die verbindungsstellen etwas gereinigt und eure alte dose war schlichtweg defekt. (deshalb tausch) An den dosen selbst wird sich seit der einführung der tae-dose nicht wirklich was geändert haben.


mathias1987 schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Ich habe gerade mal geschaut, wo ich die Intel-Treiber downloaden kann.
> 
> Nun hab ich das Problem, dass ich nicht weiss welchen ich nehmen soll.


Im zweifelsfall beide herunter laden. Beim bzw. nach dem installieren wirst du schon merken, welcher der richtige war. (das setup sollte sich melden, wenn es keine passende hardware zum treiber findet)


----------



## aloha84 (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Verbindungsabbrüche 1&1*



> [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Das Kabel von FritzBox (Anschluss LAN) bis zu meinem PC ist das originale Kabel, das lediglich 1,5m lang ist.[/FONT]



Ich tippe darauf, dass dieses Kabel einen defekt hat.^^


----------



## mathias1987 (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Verbindungsabbrüche 1&1*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Ich tippe darauf, dass dieses Kabel einen defekt hat.^^


Und das kann ich verneinen, denn ich habe schon verschiedene LAN-Kabel (auch das der 7312, die ich wieder zurück geschickt habe) probiert und das Problem besteht weiter.


*Kleines Update:* Ich hab mal den von TurricanVeteran empfohlenen Windows-Standart Treiber installiert und teste nun schon ca. 4 Stunden (19:30 Uhr), bis jetzt läuft alles gut.

Ich melde mich, wenn wieder was ist, bis dahin erst einmal herzlichen Dank.


----------

